# 2 limits of nice snapper/ 2 quality ARS Stressless



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

With all the reports of the snappers being killed while I was TDY I knew I had to get out there soon - so with the wx forecast and work clock on hold Scaly Neck and I got out there. I adjusted the Yakama racks to fit two outbacks on them and it worked just fine so we took my truck on the road trip to East. 

Brought cigars and threadfins and squid - didn't need them as on the troll out I hooked and landed 3 Bobo's with my yuzuri deep diver. Also landed a short King and Spanish on yozuri, almost had to put it to make headway, so the day started off well.

First spot was about 2 miles out and wind was blowing briskly from the NNW whitecaps and swells made it almost cool out but the water is warm. 

Not much showing at the first spot and Scaly's equipment gave out on him again (that's it he's buying new!) so we dunked some bait and didn't get a nibble on the spot. Another boat pulled up about 200 ydrs away and I see them bow up so I trolled over to see what's up - Funny he's got twin 200's and about a 26' boat he tries to push me off (I'm trolling) but I'm about 100yrds off where he was fishing so we do this dick dance while I circle 180d around and head back to Dean. - Kinda funny, kinda sad. We pack up and head 1/2 mile over to some some other spots and of course there is a boat sitting on the one I plugged in. 

So I get within 200yrds and he leaves (musta thought I didn't have the spot) anyway it's about 5 dudes in a 20' Whaler type boat... I pull up see what I was looking for and let my Bobo Frog down slowly.. 1 min later I pull up a 4-5# trigger :thumbsup: GREAT but trying for snapper. Drop again and this time about 1/2 way down it gets slammed and the Tyrnos beats a med snapper down soundly. 









Third drop and the Bobo Frog got slammed at about 25' This one had more shoulders to it but he got beat down soundly.










So with two ARS in the cooler and a fat trigger it's about 0800 in the morning.. Hmmmm.. Raise Scaly Neck on the radio and see if we can't close out the snapper limit even with his faulty ff.. Get the Affirm! 

Now the funny part is the guys that were on this spot moved about 300' away and watched me boat two fatties where they didn't catch any. Then we all moved and I went North and - you guessed it - fished the spot they were on about 15 mins ago. So I see what I look for on the FF, cut a Bobo Frog and this time go to about 40 ' Slammed and ZZZZZzzzz but the setup wore him down and conquered his will to survive. A quick knife to the noggin and on the ice. Repeat for the 2 man limit of ARS on Kayaks and we're jiggin' our way in at 0900.

3/4









Happiness is a full cooler! 











So on the way in, we stop and swim in 15' of water - it's gin clear and beautiful. What a paradise to behold and tasty healthy bounty from the beach! 









Get out there - we left them biting!

Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

I have to ask, but how far off were you in these kayaks? What engine do you have on them? LOL I can't imagine being out there and seeing a Kayak come up and outfish me and I only have an 18' boat!


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Great post, and nice fish!!!


----------



## HighKuntry (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome report....those are some very nice looking fish. I can't wait to venture out in deeper waters myself.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report and pics Bob - you or Dean coming out to pickins Sat morning?


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Great report! glad you got your limits.

Funny how some boats are nice, friendly and helpful and others are PRICKS that think they own the water.

Luckily, the majority of boaters that I have run into lately have been friendly. We did have one that came within about 50 yds at WFO, looked like he was trying to swamp us. Another one was trolling and pulled his lines right under us while we were bottom fishing.

Not sure what they are thinking but I hope I'm around when Karma kicks in.

Bryan


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Ruger - their are about 100 public spots within 3 miles off Okalossa county, there is some Natural bottom as well but that one I keep close. These snapper were less then 2 miles from the beach, they've been fished last year and hard this year but they are there. 

In roughly the same spot I caught a limit on the last day of the season last year. In other words there are snapper out there and will be for awhile - they're educated and fished hard but catchable http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/11-21-full-moon-snapper-bite-78095/


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

KW Bob... friendly reminder:thumbup:


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

THANKS TEAM CAPTAIN!! heading out again tomorrow and will post'em all this weekend.

:blush: Bob Out


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

THanks for the reply Stressless. I wasn't looking for spots or anything, was just curious how far you guys were braving it out there with Kayaks. How far have you gone out in them before?


----------



## GulfDiver74 (Jan 5, 2011)

Great POST!! Good fish.


----------

